# serve cold



## Riveritos

Hello,
I am trying to translate the following phrase into Czech:
_Shake well before use and serve cold_
My attempt:
Před použitím důkladně protřepejte a chladné jídlo a servírovat chladné

Could anybody help me to fix it, please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ilocas2

Důkladně protřepejte a podávejte studené


----------



## K.u.r.t

Actually the commonly used term is "podávejte chlazené"


----------



## bibax

"Podávejte vychlazené" is also possible.


----------



## werrr

_Podávejte studené/zastudena(or: za studena)/vychladlé_ (= serve while cold) has different meaning than _podávejte (vy)chlazené_ (= serve chilled).


----------

